# More To Love TV Show



## RVGleason (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone going to see the 'More To Love' Fox show tomorrow?


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 27, 2009)

From today's NY Post Starr Report:

*"Husky hunks" patrol Grand Central Station, Times Square and Bryant Park tomorrow, (July 28) with goodies, to promote the premiere of "More to Love" . . .*


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 28, 2009)

RVGleason said:


> From today's NY Post Starr Report:
> 
> *"Husky hunks" patrol Grand Central Station, Times Square and Bryant Park tomorrow, (July 28) with goodies, to promote the premiere of "More to Love" . . .*



(Google)

Looks like the ladies will atleast get some eye candy out of it; from the website:

"MORE TO LOVE, the new dating competition show from Mike Fleiss ("The Bachelor"), follows one regular guy's search for love among a group of real women determined to prove that love comes in all shapes and sizes. The inspirational new series is hosted by iconic supermodel Emme. 

Luke Conley is a 26-year-old former college football offensive lineman who stands 6'3" and weighs over 300 pounds. He's a successful sub-contractor and real estate investor who has his sights set on building a long-lasting ...relationship."


----------



## Jigen (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, at least the girls are all beautiful. I wonder if Italian television will buy the format, and broadcast it instead of "Big Brother" and other reality shows. I am so fed up with these... I can't stand them anymore...


----------



## gaetano2733 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 28, 2009)

Jigen said:


> Well, at least the girls are all beautiful. I wonder if Italian television will buy the format, and broadcast it instead of "Big Brother" and other reality shows. I am so fed up with these... I can't stand them anymore...



I could watch this with the sound turned off. He is hot.

Am i interpeting that newspaper clip correctly? Is somebody paying hot fat guys to walk around New York? Awesome. We need a lot more of this sort of thing.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll tune in...and seethe in sheer jealousy lol...


----------



## unconventional (Jul 28, 2009)

It was such a good show. I think those girls are so lucky,


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 29, 2009)

He is SERIOUSLY hot. And a sweetheart too. :eat2:



(I think the women are stunningly gorgeous as well)


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 3, 2009)

Okay, seriously...Tuesday night is like a Nonstop Hottie Block on Fox! First, Hell's Kitchen with YUMMY Robert...then More to Love with adorable Luke! Aaaah! I think Tuesday is my new favorite day of the week!


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 3, 2009)

I wonder if More To Love will have a next season like The Bachelor to The Bachelorette where the runner up BBW of this season will be the next contestant and it'll be full of BHMs next for her.


----------



## Esther (Aug 4, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> Okay, seriously...Tuesday night is like a Nonstop Hottie Block on Fox! First, Hell's Kitchen with YUMMY Robert...then More to Love with adorable Luke! Aaaah! I think Tuesday is my new favorite day of the week!



Omg... I thought I was the only one following him on Hell's Kitchen:wubu:
He's a babe.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 5, 2009)

I have some problems with this show, first off why do they post the womens Height and Weight? I mean I get it that it goes with the title of the show but what a fuckin gimmick and second how come every time they have a show with fat people on it there's also a shit ton of crying? All these women are bitchin about they can't get dates and nobody loves them cuz they're fat and blah blah blah I call bullshit. Most of these women on that show are super cute girls.
Nothin like making fatties seem like desperate and emotional weaklings.
Bad look for BBW's IMO


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 5, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I have some problems with this show, first off why do they post the womens Height and Weight? I mean I get it that it goes with the title of the show but what a fuckin gimmick and second how come every time they have a show with fat people on it there's also a shit ton of crying? All these women are bitchin about they can't get dates and nobody loves them cuz they're fat and blah blah blah I call bullshit. Most of these women on that show are super cute girls.
> Nothin like making fatties seem like desperate and emotional weaklings.
> Bad look for BBW's IMO



I watched the first 15 mins of the show and that was about all I could stomach. The women are gorgeous. But in true tv form it's all about making them pathetic and sad. Why don't they have the dude's weight up there as well? And what does weight have to do with dating at all? I know when I first start seeing someone that's the first thing I blurt out. :doh:


----------



## Jack Secret (Aug 5, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I watched the first 15 mins of the show and that was about all I could stomach. The women are gorgeous. But in true tv form it's all about making them pathetic and sad. Why don't they have the dude's weight up there as well? And what does weight have to do with dating at all? I know when I first start seeing someone that's the first thing I blurt out. :doh:



I got as far as 15 minutes as well. Pathetic and sad indeed.


----------



## Melian (Aug 5, 2009)

I gave in and downloaded the second episode (my tv is for gamin', not watchin' so...yar ), just because I wanted to participate in the conversation. Haha.

Quick review

The bachelor - sexxxxxxy. I would om nom nom that for hours :smitten:

The contestants - your average mix of reality tv personalities. The bitch, the slut, the weepy mess, the obsessive freak, the bland extras, and then the 1-2 cool people who make you wonder why they are on a reality show. Except they are fat.

Conclusion - forget the stupid show and just air several hour-long episodes of Luke and the neck-tattoo chick frolicking in the pool, naked.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 7, 2009)

This show is actually really cute. Some of the girls are effing adorable.


----------



## Amandy (Aug 7, 2009)

I finally watched it on hulu and DAMN he's fine. I loved the beach shots of him. And the pool. Hello sexy. I LOVED that he's all about enjoying good food and good with being fat. 

The women are so beautiful, but I was also a little disturbed by the 'fat chicks get no love in the real world' vibe. The ones that said that they've never been on a date? How is that possible? But it's like too many of them are in love with the idea of love rather than it being about him as a person. That's unfortunate.

Oh, and the blond Melissa chick looks like Sabrina the Teenage Witch.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 10, 2009)

Esther said:


> Omg... I thought I was the only one following him on Hell's Kitchen:wubu:
> He's a babe.




Ooooh no...I love me some Robert! Especially when he gets all pissed off and starts throwing things...for some reason he looks even hotter lol. Big boy with a big 'tude...I love it!

Too bad he's married...:doh:


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 10, 2009)

Melian said:


> I gave in and downloaded the second episode (my tv is for gamin', not watchin' so...yar ), just because I wanted to participate in the conversation. Haha.
> 
> Quick review
> 
> ...



I, too, am getting irritated with the weepiness...I mean, okay I understand that it's not easy being fat. I know what it's like to be overlooked because my weight. But, honestly...never had a date? I personally think Mel B is cuter than me and I've had a bunch of guys who have been interested in the past and I was MARRIED at her age. I don't buy the "never had a date" thing...or maybe she's just too down on herself to notice when a guy is interested? Or maybe she's just shy? I dunno...but it seems like she's ALWAYS CRYING!


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 14, 2009)

As long as we're on reality shows here, has anyone been watching America's Got Talent?

I think Paradizo Dance applies to this board quite nicely:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkZThj6iUug
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_HOr8kGHew


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 19, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> As long as we're on reality shows here, has anyone been watching America's Got Talent?
> 
> I think Paradizo Dance applies to this board quite nicely:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkZThj6iUug
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_HOr8kGHew





I lust after that man...that's all I got to say...:wubu:


----------



## aaronoshea (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## aaronoshea (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Love.Metal (Aug 19, 2009)

Can I just say that this guy's cute? Not big enough for my tastes, but adorable none the less.

And I will not watch this show, because I don't watch tv. And even if I did, the crying girls irritated me. It seems like they are just trying to portray bigger girls as desperate because no one else likes them. Uh, I respect big women, and I think that they are all stunningly beautiful, but I don't think that this is furthering the positive message that needs to be out there about fat people. 

The skinny chicks that go on reality shows are bad enough.
I wish these women could understand that they are not doing anything to make people respect them by being on this show. If anything, they are just furthering negative stereotypes. 

The networks are just exploiting them. It pisses me off.

Maybe right basic idea, wrong execution?


*sigh* 
End rant.


----------

